# My First RDA



## Cobus Walters (19/5/15)

Hey Guys, received my new second hand RDA yesterday, all tnx to @Rob Fisher, works like a monster. build my first quad coil set last night, will post some pics later, i also tried Duel coils....all i can say is WOW!! lots of clouds and good flavour.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (19/5/15)

Good to hear, looking forward to your pictures.
BTW, I get confused by your avatar as another member (@ET) has the same one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cobus Walters (19/5/15)

Found it on Google...will change quick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (19/5/15)

Mine! I have squatters rights

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## quanadamsza (19/5/15)

Pics or it never happened lol


----------



## Silver (19/5/15)

Cobus Walters said:


> Hey Guys, received my new second hand RDA yesterday, all tnx to @Rob Fisher, works like a monster. build my first quad coil set last night, will post some pics later, i also tried Duel coils....all i can say is WOW!! lots of clouds and good flavour.



Great stuff @Cobus Walters 
Glad its working for you
What RDA did you get?


----------



## Cobus Walters (19/5/15)

Hell Boy







Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## abdul (19/5/15)

looks good there. Maybe we can get a mod to rotate the pics?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (19/5/15)

Nice @Cobus Walters , awesome looking RDA on your device.
Nice one @Rob Fisher!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cobus Walters (19/5/15)

Uploaded them from my phone, sorry guys


----------



## Andre (19/5/15)

Cobus Walters said:


> Uploaded them from my phone, sorry guys


Not to worry, it happens all the time. Gives our necks some exercise

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ET (19/5/15)

Nice coils


----------



## Cobus Walters (19/5/15)

Tnx ET


----------



## ET (19/5/15)

And now i see the extra merit of the sideways coil. Loads of extra space for wick. Lekke


----------



## Ollie (19/5/15)

Nice one @Cobus Walters 

RDA's are awesome, Its all I vape when I'm not out and about!

Post a few pics of the clouds man, we all love clouds!


----------

